# Tracfone with no number



## Avitas (May 18, 2009)

I have a brand new Tracfone T301g. I have set everything up as I was supposed to, following the instructions online without fault. The phone was activated successfully, the sim card is working, I have service, I have minutes and the minutes wont expire till September. The problem is that I have no phone number. I never received one, the setting in the phone its self displays no number and I am unable to make calls. I have gone through every part of the website's service and support and nothing helps. Any ideas?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

As it is brand new, I suggest that you return it to the point of purchase as unfit for purpose.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need to call the Tracfone people to get a phone number. That should have been done when you activated it, so they are the only ones who can help you with this issue. You can't get a number any other way, so give them a shout!


----------

